

Introducing A/B testing + Cross Browser testing rolled into one - paraschopra
http://www.visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/multiple-browsers-preview/?source=hn

======
cloner
Looks great. Still wish you had a pay-as-you-go plan though. E.g. buy testing
of 10,000 visitors, 50,000 visitors etc.

Its not all of us that has a need to test all the time (really) and thus a
subscription is inconvenient.

~~~
paraschopra
Thanks. We have a concept of pausing subscription, so that your account,
reports and test data remains intact. It is just that you are not able to
create tests. And when you're ready, simply purchase a paid plan again.

You could pause your account any time and any number of times.

------
lxt
Interesting product. But wow, your website really looks like
<http://puppetlabs.com/> in color scheme and layout, but most especially the
logo.

~~~
paraschopra
Interesting. Yep, I see some resemblance. Though we got our design developed
from the scratch from one of the best designers we have worked with:
<http://www.31three.com/>

------
ivabz
Good work guys. I'm already a big fan of feasibility of product. This addition
really made it double.

------
vaidik
Awesome guys! +1 For the amazing work.

~~~
paraschopra
A big kudos to you as well! You helped us kickstart the development of the
whole stack of browsers for this feature. We are very creatively satisfied
with developing this technology in house :)

------
playhard
Good work Paras!

~~~
paraschopra
Thanks! We are planning to blog about challenges involved in automation of
cross browser testing. Getting screenshots on browsers from IE7 to iPhone
Safari and everything in between was certainly very challenging. Very proud of
our engineering team.

